# free malware program?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

And--will it also cover intrusions on yahoo Mail?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> And--will it also cover intrusions on yahoo Mail?


Yahoo Mail is web-based, so your email isn't in your computer. You stand a chance to get a virus if you save an email attachment to your computer, but most any antivirus application should scan attachments as they are downloaded.

As for free malware programs, I find that Avast Free works well for both viruses and malware. But if you still want a dedicated malware application take a look at Adaware.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I like MalwareBytes (it's free):

https://www.malwarebytes.com/


----------

